# Trading Notes



## arnisandyz (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey guys,

I just got a response to my email from that Wing Chun instructor.  It appears he is very open to exchanging ideas and comparing our FMA to his Wing Chun. Although I do not know of his ability, these are the types of people to seek out who are open and willing to go outside there system to learn and teach to others.  He should be at our class next Friday, take it easy on him Al...


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2002)

Please keep us apprised!


----------



## AldonAsher (Aug 29, 2002)

"take it easy on him Al...", huh?  

What are you trying to say, arnisandyz?


----------

